# When are you looking for wedding dresses?



## Logan's Mum

Hello!

Im getting married next year (April) and not sure when to start looking for dresses. Would you go for an initial look-around first to see what style would suit you, then later go and properly look for a dress to buy? I know Im going to be fussy and want to start looking soon so I have enough time to get something thats just right, but not too soon due to sizing (doing a half marathon in September so might change size due to training etc).

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Camlet

I bought my dress a year before & I'm not sure if it's the same near you but it took 6 months for it to be delivered to the shop I bought it off so if it does take that long for you & you plan on trying lots on or think you will be quite fussy then I see no harm in trying them on now :) normally they will encourage you to get a larger size anyway as it's easier & cheaper to take a dress in but not out xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I went and started trying some on about 9 months in advance, to get an idea of style and stuff. I had a variety of dress related dramas and ended up getting a second hand dress less than 2 months before the wedding (which was quite stressful, I don't recommend leaving it that late!)


----------



## Bartness

Im getting married on June 26th, 2015. My mom and I went around to a few local bridal shops two weeks ago to look around...

And I have made an appointment for March 15th to try dresses on. I thought it was super early to be trying dresses on, but the owner/designer of the shop said its not to early!


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ I don't think it's too early to try them on, although i probably wouldn't make any decisions this early!


----------



## maryp0ppins

already bought mine and we arent getting married until 3 august 2015!
I went with my mum and we dont live in the same country and its unlikely we will see each other again before the wedding so I wanted to go with her and buy one.
It is hanging up in the wardrobe of one of my OH family members house.
We are also aware that although the wedding is 18 months away it also means thats only 18 paydays to get everything sorted out so it seems like nothing at all when you look at it like that eekk


----------



## lilyd

When I went looking at dresses, there was one that had a lead time of 7 months on it and apparently some are even longer. 

I don't think it's too early to look, if you like something find out how long it will take, then you will have that much time to see if you find something you prefer!


----------



## AmandaFelton

I'm going dress shopping this weekend! We're getting married June 1st. Any ideas on a style for large chested girls?

And to answer your question, never too early to start shopping, even if it's just for ideas!!

Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Logan's Mum

lilyd said:


> When I went looking at dresses, there was one that had a lead time of 7 months on it and apparently some are even longer.
> 
> I don't think it's too early to look, if you like something find out how long it will take, then you will have that much time to see if you find something you prefer!

7 months?!? crikey!! Im looking at dresses now and losing the will to live, there are soo many out there! Think I will start soon, just try some on so I know at least what style I want. x


----------



## Baby Bell

:blush: I get married on 30th jan 2016 and I bought my dress on sun:blush:

There was a wedding dress sale on In a town near to mine, so we went along for a look..........I tried on 3dresses and fell in the love with the 3rd, because it was a sale I tried my dress on in front of about 12 other women all waiting in line to try on dresses (imagine the wedding dress sale in friends, people were putting dresses back on rail and they were being picked up instantly) anyway every single one of them said how great the dress looked on me (they had been brutally honest to other girls lol) my mum and sister cried! I got my dress for £480 instead of £960 it was suppose to be:cloud9: 
Anyway my point is it's never too soon to shop, you never know what you might come across, it took one of my friends eight shops to find her dress it took me 45mins:shrug: why leave to last min and stress about it?


----------



## Logan's Mum

Baby Bell said:


> :blush: I get married on 30th jan 2016 and I bought my dress on sun:blush:
> 
> There was a wedding dress sale on In a town near to mine, so we went along for a look..........I tried on 3dresses and fell in the love with the 3rd, because it was a sale I tried my dress on in front of about 12 other women all waiting in line to try on dresses (imagine the wedding dress sale in friends, people were putting dresses back on rail and they were being picked up instantly) anyway every single one of them said how great the dress looked on me (they had been brutally honest to other girls lol) my mum and sister cried! I got my dress for £480 instead of £960 it was suppose to be:cloud9:
> Anyway my point is it's never too soon to shop, you never know what you might come across, it took one of my friends eight shops to find her dress it took me 45mins:shrug: why leave to last min and stress about it?

Ooooo pic of dress?? You are soooo right about not leaving it last minute, thats one of my biggest wedding nightmares :haha:


----------

